# Sony UTV $200.00 rebates



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

There rebates were extended till May 31st, this is a great way to pick up an UTV for next to nothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2002)

I heard there was a delay between channel changes with the Sony (and kind of saw it, I think, but it was sales dude doing it....) is this true? Is there a fix?

It would be nice to pick it up cheap and then upgrading it...


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The new upgrade (version 3.5) really increased the speed of the guide and other operations. It is fairly easy to upgrade to up to a 120GB hard drive from what I understand. 

For under $100, it is an extremely good unit.


----------

